# Propane disconnect help needed!!!!



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Not sure where to put this. Last December, my propane company filled my tank without approval and gave me a $600.00 bill. The problem is that I had a previous balance and was told (verbally and on previous bills) that they do not fill if there is a previous balance. I have also been told that as long as you pay 2% of the bill they cannot discontinue service. Well, yesterday I recieved a notice that I have 60 days to pay $528.00 or they will remove my tank. I have been a customer for 9 years and have always paid my bills but never all at once. Now this is an issue. I cannot come up with the money that soon. What can I do.

Help Please!!!!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you called the propoane company directly and talked with a human?


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> Have you called the propoane company directly and talked with a human?



Yes, they told me that they can do what they want because they are a private company (Pennington)


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Did you ask about setting up a payment plan? What are your options of switching companies?


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

They sound like idiots. Is there a gate you can lock to prevent them from coming on your property?


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> Did you ask about setting up a payment plan? What are your options of switching companies?


Their payment plan is pay within 60 days. That is what I was told. I am waiting to talk to the Manager but he was busy.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Doesnt seem like much effort was put into working with the company that is asking for the $. This would be your best bet IMO. Why would they want to loose a customer and pick up a tank that is full? 
Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Greenbush future said:


> Doesnt seem like much effort was put into working with the company that is asking for the $. This would be your best bet IMO. Why would they want to loose a customer and pick up a tank that is full?
> Hope it works out for you.


My comment to the person working there was" It's nice to see you working with the customers during rough times" and her reply was "We are wotking with you, pay $528.00 with in 60 days or else" Real customer service!!!! I have been a good customer paying my bills. This is the first issue in 9 years of service. I cannot pay that much!!!!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Keep pouring on the honey, you have nothing to loose that hasnt already been defined. I wasnt trying in any way; to be rude in my last post in case it was read that way.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Christian said:


> My comment to the person working there was" It's nice to see you working with the customers during rough times" and her reply was "We are wotking with you, pay $528.00 with in 60 days or else" Real customer service!!!! I have been a good customer paying my bills. This is the first issue in 9 years of service. I cannot pay that much!!!!


Pay them something once a week....whittle away at it....


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

When you talk to the manager hopefully they work with you. Side note geothermal heat pumps do not use gas and good rebates 30% tax rebate and get rid of propane.
Good luck.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Make sure they don't come pick up a full tank!


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Gina Fox said:


> Pay them something once a week....whittle away at it....


I have tried, they said that is not enough


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

call the federal trade commission, in most cases if you are making an effort and paying incrementally, they cannot take it. i used to be a bill collector and most use scare tactics to try and get the most money out of you. What is the wording in your contract??? Call the FTC or an atty for a free consult. if you don't pay anything, they will come for it, and still try to charge you for the pick-up,reclaim fee,blah-blah-blah (they'll stick it to you)...........make some kind of effort or goto their office.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

jondahighlander said:


> call the federal trade commission, in most cases if you are making an effort and paying incrementally, they cannot take it. i used to be a bill collector and most use scare tactics to try and get the most money out of you. What is the wording in your contract??? Call the FTC or an atty for a free consult. if you don't pay anything, they will come for it, and still try to charge you for the pick-up,reclaim fee,blah-blah-blah (they'll stick it to you)...........make some kind of effort or goto their office.


 Exactly,that just does not sound legal to me if you are making an effort to pay,plus in thier contract you said they are not supposed to give you more propane if you owe a balance.What kind of crap is that?sounds like they are already trying to stick it to him.That is not the way you do business.Call the B.B.B. See what they say about that business tactic.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Christian said:


> I have tried, they said that is not enough


I don't know any company that will not take money when you send it to them...If they return checks or money orders just document everything. Just don't take their word for it.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

What do you mean by "tried"?? did you mail them a check and they returned it?? Have you called the FTC, BBB or your chamber of commerce for advice??

try here, scroll down to the consumer area and start making phone calls.

http://www.michigan.gov/ag/0,1607,7-164-19441-60568--,00.html

then try here

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/consumer.shtm

then goto Better Business bureau here

http://www.bbb.org/us/Consumer-Complaints/

Stockbridge chamber of commerce here

http://www.stockbridge.net/members.htm


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

I would start with the Michigan Public Safety Commision. They regulate the natural gas, electric, and communication industries in MI. I don't see why they would not be over the propane as well.


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

reflexshooter said:


> I would start with the Michigan Public Safety Commision. They regulate the natural gas, electric, and communication industries in MI. I don't see why they would not be over the propane as well.


I was just on the MPSC web site and they don't say anything about regulating propane co's. Stick with the BBB and FTC. As well as speaking to the manager, not the secretary, but the manager.

Good luck


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

reflexshooter said:


> I was just on *the MPSC web site and they don't say anything about regulating propane co's*. Stick with the BBB and FTC. As well as speaking to the manager, not the secretary, but the manager.
> 
> Good luck


Propane is NOT regulated by the MPSC.

So let me get this straight:
You didnt order it? 
Dont want it?
Didnt and cant pay for it?
Correct me if Im wrong.

So if the above is true, what difference does it make if they remove it and the tank? Just get a different propane provider.

This might not be a popular opinion but, you cant expect this or any other business to give you product on credit just because you are a customer. Yes they screwed up by bringing it in the first place, but they have bills to pay also. Can you imagine how many customers they have that havent paid? I work for a small utility Co and our NON pays are huge. People try to scam the system (not that your one of them) and use the Gov Regulations to get away with it all the time. What happens is eventually the paying customers end up footing the bill for the non paying. Go to the gas station and fill up and then tell them you will pay in installments. See how that works out. Its the same deal.

Let them take the tank and propane and be done with it, lesson learned.


----------

